# Fertigteich mit Folie erweitern?



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hat jemand schon mal den Versuch unternommen, einen Fertigteich mit Folie zu erweitern? Ich hab mir das so vorgestellt, dass man die Folie am Fertigteich anklebt, quasi um die Sumpfzone zu vergrößern. Was für einen Kleber sollte man da am besten verwenden? Es sollte ja stabil sein, weil ich den Fertigteich dann auch einschneiden würde um eine Verbindung zu schaffen, sonst wäre die Folienteich-Sumpfzone ja eine extra-Pfütze und das würde ich nicht so ideal finden. 

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

hallo carola,

zuerst sollte bekannt sein aus welchem material der fertigteich besteht
(meist - das schwarze material pe) dies ist nicht bis schwer klebbar.

deshalb sollte man sich wirklich die frage stellen ob der aufwand in der relation zum nutzen steht oder nicht gleich eine kpl. folienlösung billiger kommt.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

ich bin ganz der Meinung von Jürgen. Vermutlich ist eine komplette Folienlösung die bessere Entscheidung.

Wenn Du aber an Deinem Plan festhalten willst, musst Du die Fertigschale nicht auch noch einschneiden: Es reicht, wenn ein gut saugendes Material (z.B. Naturagart-Ufermatte) so über den Wulstrand gelegt wird, dass Teich und Sumpfzone mit diesem Docht verbunden werden. Das Wasser zieht sich vom Teich in den Sumpfbereich. Beide Lösungen tragen übrigens nicht nennenswert zum Nährstoffabbau im Tech bei - hier geht es um die Verbesserung der Optik.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Moin.

Noch'n Vorschlag: *Wenn *du es geklebt kriegst (womit auch immer), kannst du den Rest ja so anlegen, dass das Fertigbecken etwas tiefer liegt, quasi überläuft. Setzt natürlich voraus, dass die Klebnaht absolut dicht ist.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

hallo caralo
nur so als idee. der fertigteich dürfte ja wohl nicht allzu gross sein. warum nicht im ganzen, als den alten fertigteich und den "neuen" zusammenverlegen. die paar qm sind sicherlich erschwinglich und du hast dann auch kein problem mehr mit evtl undichtigkeiten - denn wie die anderen schon sagen, dass ist sehr schwer wenn überhaupt zu kleben und dicht zu bekommen :cry: 
den inhalt des jetzigen fertigteiches könntest du ja einfach umsetzen, du verlierst ja keine fläche..
bis bald


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo! 

Das mit dem billiger kommen ist eigentlich kein Thema, da wir den Fertigteich fast geschenkt bekommen. Wir wollen ihn als zusätzlichen Teich neben der Terrasse verwirklichen. Weiter hinten im Garten soll der eigentliche Teich als Folienteich angelegt werden. Aus was für einem Material der Fertigteich ist weiß ich nicht, eher so was dickes. 

Aber der Tip mit den Ufermatten hat mich auf was gebracht, ich brauch die Folie ja gar nicht am Fertigteich festzukleben, sondern kann sie auch hochziehen und quasi reinhängen lassen. Und das ganze dann mit den Ufermatten überdecken. 

Na, mal sehen. Ein Versuch ist es wert.

@saarländer, deinen Tip habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. Es gibt auch noch keinen jetzigen Fertigteich, sondern handelt sich um ein noch aufzustellendes Teil. 

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

ich muß Dich da leider enttäuschen! :? 

Ich glaube nicht, dass das so einfach funktionieren wird!
Die Folie muß irgendwie angeklebt werden... es muß absolut wasserdicht sein, sonst saugt Dir ein sogenannter Docht das Wasser aus Deinem Teich!
Das Wasser kann nämlich sehr gut zwischen Folie und Fertigteich durch... zumind., wenn es an dieser Stelle richtig feucht oder nass ist (z.B. durch die Ufermatte)...

Such mal unter Dochteffekt, Saugsperre oder ähnlichem im Forum! 


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

hallo carola
dann habe ich es falsch versgtanden. ich dachte, der teich wäre schon im boden. 
wenn er noch nicht drinn ist, mach doch einen folienteich und nutz diesen pe?-teich als sumpfzone für pflanezne mit einem überlauf (wasserfall) in den folienteich. das stück folie zwischen diesen beiden brauchst du nur mit z.b. innotec kleber festzukleben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Nette schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Carola,
> 
> ich muß Dich da leider enttäuschen! :?
> 
> ...



Hallo Annett, das ist ja auch eigentlich der Sinn der Sache, die Verbindung zwischen dem Fertigteich und dem Folienteich. Damit ich kein Loch in den Fertigteich schneiden muss, wurde mir empfohlen, mit einem Docht (z.B. Ufermatte) zu arbeiten. Aber ich kann doch eigentlich direkt die Folie selbst als Docht nutzen...

@saarländer, ja daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Mir würde es aber auch gefallen, direkt neben der Terrasse auch ein bißchen Wasser zu haben und da ist kein großer Teich möglich. Deshalb die Idee mit dem "Zweitteich". 

Aber so wie du es jetzt beschreibst, kann ich Folie an Fertigteich mit innotec kleber ankleben, hab ich das richtig verstanden? Weil das war ja meine ursprüngliche Frage. 

Grüße

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

ich glaub, Du hast mich da mißverstanden :gruebel: ... der von mir gemeinte Docht zieht Dir das Wasser aus dem Teich unter der Folie ins umliegende Erdreich unter Deinem Teich! 
Da müßtest Du ständig Wasser nachfüllen.
Ich glaube kaum, dass Du das möchtest, oder!? :twisted: 


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Annett,

gerade eben war ich da auch selber draufgekommen...   Wenn das Wasser unter der Folie durchläuft, landet es ja gar nicht im Teich...  

Wie wäre denn da ein Abdichten mit Silikon? Wir haben da ein gutes, das z.B. auch für die Reparatur von LKW-Planen  verwendet wird. Kennt sich da jemand aus?


Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

das Silikon muß auf jeden Fall wasserbeständig und fischungiftig sein....die Experten werden Dir bestimmt sagen können, welches da geht... 
Aber ob es auch für die Verbindung von Folie und Fertigteich fkt.!? 
Keine Ahnung... das wirst Du dann eventuell nur ausprobieren können!


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

die Logik, warum Du einen Fertigteich verbauen willst, verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Zumal Du bedenken musst, dass es gar nicht so einfach ist, eine Folienbahn um den Teich herum gelegt zu bekommen. Das geht eigentlich nur bei radialer Verlegung von Folienstücken.

Du solltest jedoch auf alle Fälle (und sei es durch den Versuch, die Oberfläche anzulösen) versuchen herauszubekommen, um was für ein Material es sich handelt. Irgendwelche Versuche mit Silikon oder beliebigem Kleber halte ich für untauglich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube, ich verwerfe die Idee auch wieder. Nachdem zwischen unserer Terrasse und dem Nachbargrundstück eh so wenig Platz ist und dann auch noch abschüssig, müsste der Fertigteich fast als Hochteich oder zumindest halber Hochteich eingebaut werden, und dann funktioniert das mit der Sumpfzonenerweiterung sowieso nicht richtig. Mir fehlt da leider oft ein bißchen das räumliche Vorstellungsvermögen.

Gruß

Carola


----------

